# You said, "Take lots of pictures."



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I took LOTS of pictures, but I did have to cull them or you'd be here for an hour. So, here is a link to a slide show of the fun at Nationals. Unfortunately, I didn't get the fashion show runway, because I was waiting to take the walk with Secret. Anyway, Reva got a good video for you. We really had a wonderful time.

Chicago Nationals Slideshow by SylieS | Photobucket


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, look like you all had a great time. I love the picture of you and ava. Who was the little one in the green bows, sitting on someone with a green dress or skirt?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Great pictures! What fun you all had. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Beautiful pictures, look like you all had a great time. I love the picture of you and ava. Who was the little one in the green bows, sitting on someone with a green dress or skirt?


That was Lisi with Sandi. They were dressed for the fashion show, Lisi wore a paper bag with the theme "going green."


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Beautiful pictures, look like you all had a great time. I love the picture of you and ava. Who was the little one in the green bows, sitting on someone with a green dress or skirt?



That was Sandi and Lisi who were going green in the fashion show. It was so great to have them come all the way from Vienna for the event.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought all the dogs looked so cute. But Sandi,
there was something especially striking about those pictures of little L.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

LOVE the pics Sylvia!!! Georgie sends smoochies!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> LOVE the pics Sylvia!!! Georgie sends smoochies!!!



I miss Georgie's kisses :bysmilie:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Great to see some faces of other spoiled Maltese members-- 
Pizza party looks like fun --maybe someday my little family will get to be there.
My Hubby would probably be one of the few men there, he would be into it though! 
Thanks for sharing your photos! That little 'Ava' is so tiny in her photo! I wonder how much she weighs? I bet she is only 3 lbs. or so!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Great to see some faces of other spoiled Maltese members--
> Pizza party looks like fun --maybe someday my little family will get to be there.
> My Hubby would probably be one of the few men there, he would be into it though!
> Thanks for sharing your photos! That little 'Ava' is so tiny in her photo! I wonder how much she weighs? I bet she is only 3 lbs. or so!


Ava weighs 3.5 pounds. In the picture of me in a green dress, I am holding Secret, who is Ava's mom....she is itsy bitsy too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

BTW, most of the pictures have titles, but they don't always show up. The titles are above the photo, if you don't see anything, just point your cursor at the top of the picture.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Great photos -thanks for sharing.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Sylvia. I've been enjoying all that I've seen on FB. You took some really great shots 
Aren't you glad that you were the orange flapper dress? Everyone seemed to be wearing black. You were one of a kind! You looked wonderful.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Loved the pictures wish we could have been there.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What little sweetie is in the yellow with the duckie on the back? So precious.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting these. Such great pictures! Makes me wish I was there


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, Sylvia..enjoyed these so much!:wub: Glad you all had fun!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> What little sweetie is in the yellow with the duckie on the back? So precious.



I don't know....she was just too, too cute.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your photos, they are beautiful...looks like it was so much fun meeting each other.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, Sylie....you got a lot of pics!!!! I don't even know what I have yet...there were so many photos being tagged on FB. 

I had such a good time!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

:heart:Absolutely Lovely Sylie! Thank you :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:hugging::smootch::heart: thank you Sylvia, you all had such a wonderful time, I was sitting home praying for all of you:wub: especially traveling:w00t:
I love my SM family:wub: I'm so glad many of you met. Those little fluff angels are just to precious :wub: great pictures


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :hugging::smootch::heart: thank you Sylvia, you all had such a wonderful time, I was sitting home praying for all of you:wub: especially traveling:w00t:
> I love my SM family:wub: I'm so glad many of you met. Those little fluff angels are just to precious :wub: great pictures


Paula, next year the National specialty is going to be in Spokane....that is RVing distance for you, isn't it?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylvia it's about 30 to 40 minutes from me:chili::chili: if I were younger I could of walked lol
I finally will be able to meet some of my SM family:wub:
Pam pmed me this afternoon and shared with me that it will be in Spokane :chili: I've been so excited :chili:
you know Sylvia you have to be there:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylvia, thank you for sharing these!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sylvia it's about 30 to 40 minutes from me:chili::chili: if I were younger I could of walked lol
> I finally will be able to meet some of my SM family:wub:
> Pam pmed me this afternoon and shared with me that it will be in Spokane :chili: I've been so excited :chili:
> you know Sylvia you have to be there:wub:


I WILL BE, I might even bring a fluff.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> I thought all the dogs looked so cute. But Sandi,
> there was something especially striking about those pictures of little L.


Walter, I know you like Lisi's cut. . . she usually checks about about 7:00 at night so she was exhausted by the time the fashion show took place. She doesn't have much endurance. Thank you for your kind words! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Great pictures Sylvia!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Really enjoyed your photos, Sylvia and finally I have seen you, too!

Happy to see everybody had such a blast at Nationals! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Sylva love the pictures!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:aktion033:Thanks for sharing Sylvia!!!!!!!!!!:aktion033:
Great pictures. I love seeing all the National's pictures and especially the ones that you labeled and commented on... and I can finally put a face with the person :aktion033:
Thanks a bunch :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sylvia, thanks for sharing! I loved all your pics! And you looked amazing in your flapper dress!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am glad that you did! <3


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome pictures, Sylvia! I don't know how I missed you at the pizza party... I wanted to meet you! My fault though, I was a little shy..


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Awesome pictures, Sylvia! I don't know how I missed you at the pizza party... I wanted to meet you! My fault though, I was a little shy..


I didn't know you were there until I got home. Darn!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She was too busy smooching Georgie, lol! So nice meeting you Courtney 



CorkieYorkie said:


> Awesome pictures, Sylvia! I don't know how I missed you at the pizza party... I wanted to meet you! My fault though, I was a little shy..


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Loved the pictures Sylvia. They were all so good! Well, except for that one towards the end. Ugh!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

angel's mom said:


> Loved the pictures Sylvia. They were all so good! Well, except for that one towards the end. Ugh!


I know it wasn't very complimentary, but it showed your spirit. There are lots of uncomplimentary pictures of me floating around cyber space...ugh.


----------

